# It’s easier to be a parent today... Character matters.



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)

Τον τίτλο μού τον ενέπνευσε το ξέσπασμα του παρουσιαστή του CNN Βαν Τζόουνς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)

Ο Νταγκ Έμχοφ είναι ο σύζυγος της Κάμαλα Χάρις (ή της Καμάλας Χάρις, αν προτιμάτε).


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump is suing Lexilogia for celebrating for Biden...


----------

